# Still using ABS?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have a friend that lives in Kitchener and his new house was done in PVC.


That was a bit of an exaggeration, if you want PVC you have to go to a plumbing supplier like Boone, Home Depot, Rona etc none carry PVC for DWV in any reasonable quantity. Honestly I've never ever seen a residential home plumbed in it for DWV around here....maybe the Germans prefer PVC and Kitchener is special. 



> I figured climate and soil for reasons. ABS is pretty much indestructible. Have dug up some that is 20 years old and looks like new.


I've seen multiple times ABS cracking in laundromats when its run under concrete. Cast appears to have a longer lifespan....I ain't a plumber but I spent many years installing appliances and chipping concrete.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Poly Vinyl Chloride was invented by a German.


----------



## skitian (Feb 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> That was a bit of an exaggeration, if you want PVC you have to go to a plumbing supplier like Boone, Home Depot, Rona etc none carry PVC for DWV in any reasonable quantity. Honestly I've never ever seen a residential home plumbed in it for DWV around here....maybe the Germans prefer PVC and Kitchener is special.


In Maryland I've only ever seen ABS in a handful of residential developments about 20 years old. Everything else, other than cast, I see is PVC. I've installed tons of it for DWV and handfuls for water.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

skitian said:


> In Maryland I've only ever seen ABS in a handful of residential developments about 20 years old. Everything else, other than cast, I see is PVC. I've installed tons of it for DWV and handfuls for water.


Not sure what handfuls for water means. Could you please clarify?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tons of it for DWV and handfuls *of it* for water.


----------



## skitian (Feb 5, 2011)

Most of the time we use cpvc or copper for water. Usually, though after we bring a PEP well line into a house, we turn it into PVC on it's way to the pump tank. That usually accounts for about 3'-5' of pipe, thus handfuls of PVC versus doing all the waste and vent in it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never seen ABS for water out here. Only PVC for H2O.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Not allowed to use PVC for potable water in the house. Only as a water supply from the city meter we can run it under the footer but that is as far as it goes. Does not handle expansion and contraction under pressure very well.


That's why I did not understand the phrase handfuls of it for water.

Different strokes for different regions.


----------

